# passing large vehicles



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

When you are pulling the trailer and it is really windy or something big like a transport truck is passing causing wind, what is the best way to control the trailer behind.

I read that you should remove your foot from the gas pedal and hold the sterring wheel tight so that you can keep the trailer straight and hopefully keep it from swaying too much.

But I also read, that read that you should slow down slightly. They said not to slam on the brakes but to gradually slow down.

Which is really the safest way?


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

My husband usually drives when we are pulling the tent trailer. He also has to pull work trailers for his job and I just asked him about your question.

He claims they learn in the safety courses, that the best way to handle a big truck passing by is to let up on the brake and let the vehicles coast while holding on to the wheel with great determination.

He says the other way of braking no matter how gently can cause the trailer to sway out of control.


----------

